# 1 Socket - 2 Serversocket



## JavaAnfänger5123 (4. Sep 2015)

Hallo meine lieben und wundervollen Java Freunde, 

ich habe einen Socket und 2 ServerSockets.

Wie kann ich mit einen Socket, die zwei unterschiedlichen ServerSockts erreichen?

Wäre echt voll Knorke, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Varthor (10. Sep 2015)

Kannst du ein Beispiel geben wann diese Situation eintreffen würde?
Kann es mir gerade nicht vorstellen.

Wenn du ein UDP Verbindung hast, dann wird die Verbindung bei jedem senden neu aufgebaut.
Du könntest dir aus dem "eingehenden" Packet natürlich den letzten Sender merken und diesem dann dementsprechend antworten.

Im Falle eines TCP Sockets musst du die besehende Verbindung erst beenden und danach eine "feste" Verbindung zum zweiten ServerSocket aufbauen.

Grüße
Varthor


----------



## JavaAnfänger5123 (11. Sep 2015)

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort, ich habe aber schon eine Lösung gefunden. 

Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Varthor (11. Sep 2015)

Auch wenn ich nicht viel getan habe, gerne =) 

Das schöne Wochenende wünsche ich dir auch, darüber hinaus bin ich aber an deiner Lösung / der Aufgabenstellung interessiert.

Falls du die Muse hast würde ich mich über eine Ausführung freuen.

Grüße
Varthor


----------



## JavaAnfänger5123 (11. Sep 2015)

Ich hatte zwei Server und habe mich dann dafür entschieden, zwei Socket Verbindungen zu starten.  Ich habe dann in verschiedenen Funktionen mit den Sockets gearbeitet. Da ich aus dem einem Socket nur einen String zurück haben wollte, konnte ich diesen einfach auslesen und zurückgeben und an die entsprechende Funktion weitergeben. 

Hoffe das meine Erklärung  irgendwie verständlich war.


----------

